
Samsung's 6Gbps SSD gets a consumer label, October release date - antr
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/17/samsungs-6gbps-ssd-gets-a-consumer-label-october-ship-date/
======
Triumvark
We won't know til fall, but any guesses on pricing?

